# Highbury Cemetery, 2010



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

So Highbury Cemetery is in the books for another year and it was our best yet! We had about 150 trick-or-treaters and parents come through. We even had an RV park at the curb and ten adults from up the neighborhood jumped out to check it all out. It was great. And the best part is that everything worked flawlessly! And no rain! Enjoy!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

continued...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

more?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

and finally...



















:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is really a beautiful haunt...love the lighting, tombstones and make up...very cohesive and rich looking...bravo


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great photos guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have the prettiest fonts on your tombstones. They all look so beautiful and the photography is superb. And what a lovely couple of zombies


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice haunt...lighting and photos too..


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You have the prettiest fonts on your tombstones. They all look so beautiful and the photography is superb. And what a lovely couple of zombies


'Til (not even) death do us part!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the pics, looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful haunt! Wonderful job with the lighting and pictures. You have wonderful tombstones!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the stones and the overall haunt look and cohesiveness is impressive. Sweetness!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is Really well done! Really!


----------



## wakejumper (Oct 15, 2013)

WOW great job love the lighting


----------

